# Drintown



## JRedGiant (Aug 12, 2009)

Posting this as sort of a catch all place for DM's to discuss possible ideas for the eladrin ghetto in Gate Pass for their campaign. I'll start out with some of my ideas and you can add your own: 

*  Architecture: 'Drintown is constructed to a more eladrin flavor. Many floors will have second floor balcony entrances, in addition to ground floor entrances, with the intent that inhabitents can simply Fey Step up to the balcony and walk in. However, the recent effects of the Burning Sky phenomenon have lead to many hastily added ladders.

Eladrin buildings frequently have flat rooftops as many eladrin prefer to trance outside, under the stars.

*   Food: Vendors near the main thoroughfare will hawk "exotic" eladrin food to passerby, especially non-eladrin. These might include spiced chutneys, mead and pastries. At one point game from Shahalesti was sold here, but with the closing of the gates such fare has become pricey.

*   Bustle: Unlike many districts, 'Drintown tends to be awake and alive longer...usually from roughly 5:00 am to 11:00 pm, representing the shorter eladrin rest cycle.

*  The Law: The guard tends to have a reduced presence in 'Drintown and tends to limit itself to the main thoroughfare. Eladrin street gangs are common and keep an eye on things on the interior, however these are also heavily influenced by the thieves guild. The Black Horses are very wary of leaving the main thoroughfare into 'Drintown due to this.

*  Fester's Green - One of the few patches of open ground in the crowded 'Drintown, this is where many gather to practice traditional eladrin dance as well as swordplay. Both the snow and the recent Ragesian attacks have muted this considerably.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool.

Y'know, I never gave much thought to the culinary aspects of the setting. I envisioned Ragesia having a mix of cultures (after all, it was multiple conquered nations), some Persian-ish to the east, some Greco-Roman-ish to the west, with a northern European/Russian-esque core in the cold north. Shahalesti would be sort of Scandinavian-slash-Nazi Germany.


----------

